# (Solved) Cannot connect to mobile hotospot via wicd

## <3

For some reason I cannot connect to my Wifi hotspot on my Android mobile device. The computer that I am using is a dual boot Win 7 + Gentoo box. Windows 7 connects to the hotspot without any problems but when I try to connect using Gentoo GNU/Linux wcid gives the message "connecting" then 3 seconds later it says "disconnected". The mobile device is configured to allow all devices to connect (it is not blocking devices by MAC address or any other means). I don't see any wcid error messages in /etc/logs, and wcid does not show any error messages. Can someone please help me with this as I need a data connection when I am away from the office/home.Last edited by <3 on Tue Oct 07, 2014 4:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pearlseattle

Hi

Sure that it's really "/etc/logs"? Not maybe "/var/log"?

In any case:

1)

you do seem to see the hotspot in wicd (e.g. in "wicd-curses", right?).

Apart from this I assume that you have configured correctly that particular connection in wicd (dhcp activated, wpa pwd is correct, etc...)

2)

When you "tail -f /var/log/messages" you should see some output coming from the module/driver of your wireless card when it tries to connect, then disconnects, etc....

No?

3)

Post here your "uname -a".

To let us know which kernel you're using.

4)

Post here your "lspci -k".

You'll see there which module your kernel uses for your network card.

5)

Post here your "modinfo <THE MODULE NAME OF YOUR NETWORK CARD>".

Example: "modinfo iwlwifi"

6)

Post here your "systool -m <THE MODULE NAME OF YOUR NETWORK CARD> -av"

This will show which parameters you're currently using for the module of your wireles card

Maybe by changing the module parameters the card will work fine (this is often the case in Linux - e.g. in my case the last time I had to deactivate 11n networking to make it work).

Thx

----------

## <3

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Sure that it's really "/etc/logs"? Not maybe "/var/log"?
> 
> 

  Opps, I meant that. now that I am in /var/log/ is see a wicd error log directory.

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> In any case:
> 
> 1)
> 
> you do seem to see the hotspot in wicd (e.g. in "wicd-curses", right?).
> ...

  I hope so, it used to work before. I am not exactly sure what changed to make this connection not work anymore.

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> ]2)
> 
> When you "tail -f /var/log/messages" you should see some output coming from the module/driver of your wireless card when it tries to connect, then disconnects, etc....
> 
> No?

 

```
Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12490]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138814.772968] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138814.780383] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138814.926264] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138814.953132] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138814.984373] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138814.991727] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.153181] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

Sep  6 13:45:09 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12496]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.203165] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.319973] r8169 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: link down

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.320058] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp1s0: link is not ready

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12505]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.389177] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.396619] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.453111] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.547102] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.703106] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:10 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138815.953243] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:11 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138816.203164] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:11 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138816.453159] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:11 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138816.703217] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:11 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138816.953112] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.203200] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.453114] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.666683] wlp2s0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.668946] wlp2s0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.671775] wlp2s0: authenticated

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.672101] wlp2s0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.675695] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.682440] wlp2s0: associated

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.682515] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.703159] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

6Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.953182] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138818.203184] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138818.453184] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: version 6.4.3 starting

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138818.703152] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: DUID xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: IAID xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138818.953140] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.203176] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: Router Advertisement from xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: adding address xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/xx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: adding default route via xxxx::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: forked to background, child pid 12550

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.453143] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12554]: sending signal ARLM to pid 12550

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12554]: waiting for pid 12550 to exit

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: received signal ALRM from PID 12554, releasing

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: wlp2s0: removing interface

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: wlp2s0: deleting address 

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: wlp2s0: deleting default route via xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: exited

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.582383] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.590174] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595714] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595722] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595728] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595733] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595738] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595742] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.595746] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.643172] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.650566] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.703206] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.813696] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12579]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.953172] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138820.069069] r8169 xxxx:xx:xx.x xxxxxx: link down

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138820.069157] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp1s0: link is not ready
```

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> Post here your "uname -a".
> ...

 

```
uname -a

Linux LIQUIDMETAL 3.10.17-gentoo #12 SMP Sun Feb 9 01:31:06 PST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 4)
> 
> Post here your "lspci -k".
> 
> You'll see there which module your kernel uses for your network card.

 

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

        Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 BGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

03:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

        Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

03:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

03:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

03:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fc30

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_hcd
```

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 5)
> 
> Post here your "modinfo <THE MODULE NAME OF YOUR NETWORK CARD>".
> 
> Example: "modinfo iwlwifi"

 the driver I am using is iwlwifi. It is compiled into the kernel and not as a module.

```
lspci -k | grep wifi

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
```

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 6)
> 
> Post here your "systool -m <THE MODULE NAME OF YOUR NETWORK CARD> -av"
> 
> This will show which parameters you're currently using for the module of your wireles card
> ...

 

edit: see next postLast edited by <3 on Sun Sep 07, 2014 2:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## <3

ok I was able to find this systool program in a package called sysfsutils here is the output.

```
systool -m iwlwifi -av

Module = "iwlwifi"

  Attributes:

    uevent              = <store method only>

    version             = "in-tree:"

  Parameters:

    11n_disable         = "0"

    amsdu_size_8K       = "0"

    antenna_coupling    = "0"

    auto_agg            = "Y"

    bt_ch_inhibition    = "Y"

    bt_coex_active      = "Y"

    fw_restart          = "Y"

    led_mode            = "0"

    plcp_check          = "Y"

    power_level         = "0"

    power_save          = "N"

    swcrypto            = "0"

    wd_disable          = "1"
```

----------

## Pearlseattle

I don't think that there are any real "error messages" in your logs, right?

Btw., I forgot: could you please post here as well the firmware that you have?

("ls -lh /lib/firmware/*iwlwifi*")

You can try the following:

1)

Create the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" if you don't have it yet and write the following into the file:

```
blacklist iwlwifi

blacklist iwlmvm
```

This will ensure that the kernel does not load automatically your wifi modules (maybe it's a problem of "timing"? Shouldn't, but you never know...).

2)

Create the file "/etc/conf.d/modules" if you don't have it yet and write the following into the file:

```
modules="rfkill iwlwifi"

module_iwlwifi_args="11n_disable=1 bt_coex_active=0 debug=0 fw_restart=0 led_mode=1 power_level=5 power_save=0 swcrypto=1 wd_disable=1"
```

This will load the module "iwlwifi" (when iwlwifi is loaded then iwlmvm will be loaded automatically if needed) and will disable the 11n, the bluetooth antenna and set the parameters in a completely different way than how they're set now.

3)

Reboot

4)

Doublecheck with "systool -m iwlwifi -av" that the settings match what we have set in "/etc/conf.d/modules".

5)

Check if it works   :Shocked: 

----------

## <3

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> I don't think that there are any real "error messages" in your logs, right?

  I have not seen anything of interest

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> Btw., I forgot: could you please post here as well the firmware that you have?
> 
> ("ls -lh /lib/firmware/*iwlwifi*")

 

```
ls -lh /lib/firmware/*iwlwifi*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 330K Nov 29  2013 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode
```

You can try the following:

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 1)
> 
> Create the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" if you don't have it yet and write the following into the file:
> 
> ```
> ...

  The driver is compiled into the kernel and not a module. Still I tried it anyways.

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 2)
> 
> ...
> 
> 3)
> ...

  done

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 4)
> 
> Doublecheck with "systool -m iwlwifi -av" that the settings match what we have set in "/etc/conf.d/modules".

 

```
sudo systool -m iwlwifi -av

Password: 

Module = "iwlwifi"

  Attributes:

    uevent              = <store method only>

    version             = "in-tree:"

  Parameters:

    11n_disable         = "0"

    amsdu_size_8K       = "0"

    antenna_coupling    = "0"

    auto_agg            = "Y"

    bt_ch_inhibition    = "Y"

    bt_coex_active      = "Y"

    fw_restart          = "Y"

    led_mode            = "0"

    plcp_check          = "Y"

    power_level         = "0"

    power_save          = "N"

    swcrypto            = "0"

    wd_disable          = "1"
```

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 5)
> 
> Check if it works   

 

Tried everything and I still cannot connect to the mobile hotspot. I don't think there is a problem with the driver as I can connect to other wifi networks without a problem. I think the problem has to do with some configuration error.

----------

## Pearlseattle

Then I'm sorry & I agree with your statement.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Having a deeper look in the logs:

Everything seems to be working fine up to this point, right?

```
Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.666683] wlp2s0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.668946] wlp2s0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.671775] wlp2s0: authenticated

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.672101] wlp2s0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.675695] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1) 

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.682440] wlp2s0: associated 
```

But then after the stuff related to IPv6 dhcpd disconnects:

```
Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12554]: sending signal ARLM to pid 12550

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12554]: waiting for pid 12550 to exit

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: received signal ALRM from PID 12554, releasing 
```

Maybe "disconnect" is the wrong word - is it shut down? (what's "ARLM"?)

Shots in the dark:

1)

You didn't configure by chance on your hotspot a whitelist of MAC addresses that are allowded to connect to it, or?

I'm really not sure if the access point will disconnect the device before it associates or between associating and assigning an IPv4 address to the device.

2)

Anything bad about IPv6?

Is the shut down of dhcpd a consequence of some IPv6 action?

Do you want maybe to try to compile a kernel without IPv6 support? Just to exclude that dhcpd is shut down because of some problems related to IPv6 (as the action happens after the IPv6-stuff).

Or maybe it's possible to disable IPv6 directly through /proc?

Mmmhhh...., don't know what else it could be... .

Cheers

----------

## <3

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> Shots in the dark:
> 
> 1)
> 
> You didn't configure by chance on your hotspot a whitelist of MAC addresses that are allowded to connect to it, or?
> ...

  I specifically set the device to alllow all all other devices to connect and not block anything

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> 2)
> 
> Anything bad about IPv6?
> 
> Is the shut down of dhcpd a consequence of some IPv6 action?
> ...

 I guess I'll give it a shot, but I doubt it since my Win 7 partition that is configured for ipv6 works fine.

----------

## <3

Since it had been a while since I've upgraded the kernel and went ahead and upgraded to the latest stable gentoo-sources and compiled it without ipv6 and still I am unable to connect to the wifi hot-spot but I can still connect to other networks without any issue.

----------

## <3

Is there anyone who can help?

----------

## szatox

ipv6 should have nothing to do with it.

```
Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.666683] wlp2s0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.668946] wlp2s0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.671775] wlp2s0: authenticated

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.672101] wlp2s0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.675695] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.682440] wlp2s0: associated

Sep  6 13:45:12 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138817.682515] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: DUID xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: IAID xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.203176] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: Router Advertisement from xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: adding address xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/xx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: adding default route via xxxx::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: forked to background, child pid 12550

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12554]: sending signal ARLM to pid 12550

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12554]: waiting for pid 12550 to exit

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: received signal ALRM from PID 12554, releasing

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: wlp2s0: removing interface

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: wlp2s0: deleting address

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: wlp2s0: deleting default route via xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12550]: exited 
```

So, this is the interesting part from your log. Your NIC associates with AP so the driver and password (if you have encryption) work fine. dhcpcd requests IP and doesn't receive any reply. Does your phone run dhcp server? Windows used to default to 192.168.0.* pool, maybe you need APIPA or static IP?

Also, have you tried with another dhcpd client? You surely have udhcpc, it's built into busybox.

----------

## <3

I don't have udhcpc or busybox installed but I am willing to give it a try. How do you select which dhcpcd client Gentoo uses?

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> grep dhcp /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> config_wlan1="udhcpc"
> 
> 

 

I'm myself really curious what's wrong

----------

## Aiken

 *<3 wrote:*   

> I don't have udhcpc or busybox installed but I am willing to give it a try. How do you select which dhcpcd client Gentoo uses?

 

Assuming you are still using wicd it is wicd that selects which dhcp client to use. My /etc/conf.d/net contains nothing related to wlan0 as openrc is not involved in setting up the wireless on any of my machines. They all use wicd. In which ever wicd client you are using go into preferences and select which dhcp client you want it to use. I am using the kde client, preferences -> external programs.  Mine is set to auto and it using dhcpcd. 

The choices are auto, dhcdcd, pump, dhclient and udhcpc.

----------

## UberLord

 *<3 wrote:*   

> For some reason I cannot connect to my Wifi hotspot on my Android mobile device. The computer that I am using is a dual boot Win 7 + Gentoo box. Windows 7 connects to the hotspot without any problems but when I try to connect using Gentoo GNU/Linux wcid gives the message "connecting" then 3 seconds later it says "disconnected". The mobile device is configured to allow all devices to connect (it is not blocking devices by MAC address or any other means). I don't see any wcid error messages in /etc/logs, and wcid does not show any error messages. Can someone please help me with this as I need a data connection when I am away from the office/home.

 

This is a bug in wicd. Lets look at the log snippet

```
Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: version 6.4.3 starting

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138818.703152] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: DUID xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: IAID xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138818.953140] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:13 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL kernel: [138819.203176] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: Router Advertisement from xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: adding address xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/xx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: wlp2s0: adding default route via xxxx::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Sep  6 13:45:14 LIQUIDMETAL dhcpcd[12520]: forked to background, child pid 12550 
```

dhcpcd starts, then solicits a DHCP lease AND a IPv6 router.

The IPv6 router replies 1st AND it has a RDNSS option which means you have a fully working IPv6 connection at this point, so dhcpcd forks to the background.

dhcpcd then continues to solicit a DHCP lease and all is good.

But wicd doesn't understand ANY IPv6, so it thinks that there was an error getting a working connection so it disconnects and tries again.

You have a few options

1)  use dhcpcd-ui (either dhcpcd-gtk or dhcpcd-qt instead - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=522854)

2)  instruct to dhcpcd to wait for an IPv4 connection (add waitip 4 to /etc/dhcpcd.conf)

----------

## <3

 *Aiken wrote:*   

>  *<3 wrote:*   I don't have udhcpc or busybox installed but I am willing to give it a try. How do you select which dhcpcd client Gentoo uses? 
> 
> Assuming you are still using wicd it is wicd that selects which dhcp client to use. My /etc/conf.d/net contains nothing related to wlan0 as openrc is not involved in setting up the wireless on any of my machines. They all use wicd. In which ever wicd client you are using go into preferences and select which dhcp client you want it to use. I am using the kde client, preferences -> external programs.  Mine is set to auto and it using dhcpcd. 
> 
> The choices are auto, dhcdcd, pump, dhclient and udhcpc.

  I just checked and busybox is installed on my system (it must be a dependency of something else because I've never directly installed it). Anyways the wicd-gtk will not allow me to select udhcpc as the option is greyed out.Last edited by <3 on Tue Oct 07, 2014 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> . Anyways the wicd-gtk will not allow me to select udhcpc as the option is greyed out.

  Just a guess, you might need to create a simlink like

ln -s /bin/busybox /bin/udhcpc

to use this option. Busybox by default does not create links to it's internals to avoid conflicts with fully-featured versions provided by their own packages.

Anyway,

 *Quote:*   

> 2) instruct to dhcpcd to wait for an IPv4 connection

  seems to be worth giving it a try if you can specify custom arguments (from manpage)

[-w, --waitip [4 | 6]]

----------

## UberLord

 *szatox wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   2) instruct to dhcpcd to wait for an IPv4 connection  seems to be worth giving it a try if you can specify custom arguments (from manpage)
> 
> [-w, --waitip [4 | 6]]

 

Or add it to /etc/dhcpcd.conf as I said earlier   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## <3

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *<3 wrote:*   For some reason I cannot connect to my Wifi hotspot on my Android mobile device. The computer that I am using is a dual boot Win 7 + Gentoo box. Windows 7 connects to the hotspot without any problems but when I try to connect using Gentoo GNU/Linux wcid gives the message "connecting" then 3 seconds later it says "disconnected". The mobile device is configured to allow all devices to connect (it is not blocking devices by MAC address or any other means). I don't see any wcid error messages in /etc/logs, and wcid does not show any error messages. Can someone please help me with this as I need a data connection when I am away from the office/home. 
> 
> This is a bug in wicd. Lets look at the log snippet
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you. adding waitip 4 seems to have done the trick. But what confuses me is that I used to be able to connect to my mobile hotspot without any issues. So something must have changed at some point that made it so that my laptop would not connect to an ipv6 address from my mobile device. Anyways thank you all for your help.

----------

## UberLord

Two things did happen over the years  :Wink: 

1) dhcpcd grew IPv6 support

2) your hotspot grew a RDNSS enabled IPv6 router behind it

and  the one thing that never happened was wicd evolving to match this.

----------

